# remote code needed for Samsung LE32R74BDX



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

As the title says, i'm after a remote code for my brand spanking new Samsung 32" LCD model LE32R74BDX (my girlfriend is gonna kill me when she finds out I bought it!!)

Anyway, I've tried all the samsung codes, but none seem to work. The closest I can come is with a couple of the codes (0076 and 0320) it seems to send a signal to the tv (the red light goes on the tv) but no volume changes etc are actually made.

Heeeelp please...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

There is a process that lets the Tivo remote try all of the several hundred IR codes in it one by one that I used successfully to configure my Black S2 remote to work with my Philips 29" 100hz television. This goes through all codes in sequence and is also available for the silver S1 uk remotes but I forget now the key sequence that kicks it off.

I'm sure another forum member knows what the key sequence is to try all IR codes in orderand can advise.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

You mean this? i tried it already,no joy.
http://customersupport.tivo.com/Lau...-6f9a-42ec-8626-02dcef837619&anchor=undefined


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

chrisd said:


> You mean this? i tried it already,no joy.
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/Lau...-6f9a-42ec-8626-02dcef837619&anchor=undefined


Then unfortunately it seems the Tivo S1 remote cannot control the volume on your new television. Perhaps you should have taken the Tivo remote down to the electrical shop along with all possible remote codes for that brand of tv.

Your only option now is to buy one of the learning remotes like a Kameleon to control both the Tivo and the telly from the one remote. Or give your girlfriend the bad news that to change the tv volume she will now have to use the tv remote. My sister seemed to be doing just that quite happily to control the volume on her new 32" Panasonic LCD tv and then switching to the Sky remote for the Sky box until I gave her a new Rev 8 Sky Digital remote at xmas that holds the volume codes for this Panasonic telly.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Chrisd,

I had this TV today and found that the last code on the Samsung list works fine.. 0362 or similar - if i remember correctly.

Did you just get fed up after the first half dozen??

Good news anyway for both of us as I can mute , change volume and turn tv off AND on ( which is one better than the Sony it replaces).


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Interesting. The last code I saw when I tried setting a remote up for a Samsung TV recently was 0320, and that didn't work. 

Are you sure it's 0362?


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Of course Blindlemon is right its 0320. But it is def working perfectly. Mine is Samsung 
LE32R73BD...


----------



## mista_c (Aug 2, 2003)

I think there are different versions of the silver remote. I have a Samsung LE32R41BDX and found that I had to change my tivo remote in order to control this TV with the 0320 code. 

If Blindlemon still has access to the TV in question, maybe he would be able to test this out with any other remotes he may have...


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

0320 was the one that gave the led flash on the tv whenever i tried the peanut, and I read somewhere a few days ago that indeed there are different versions of the remote. In my haste I rushed out and bought a new remote from dave healey to see if that would resolve it. 

In the meantime I discovered just how poor the TV sound speakers are and so I hooked it up to my surround sound system which (obviously) gave a much better output.

As a result, I use my old Kameleon allinone remote to turn on the tv and surround sound with the press of one button, and mapped the volume keys of the surround into the volume keys of the "tivo" screen on the remote. Job done and i'm happy
(The new remote i bought from Dave remains in its packaging unused, oh well)


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

RWILTS, what's the code on the inside of the battery compartment on your working remote?


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Sbom-00043-000

122300/b

Bought 5 months ago on ebay , you know the new for £5 - 2 for £10 + free power supply - supplier!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Thanks, I'll dig one of those out and try it.


----------



## sanjose_mike (Sep 14, 2003)

has anyone noticed with the new samsung lcd, if you program your tivo remote to it, you can only change the volume one click at a time. For example if the tv was at volume +25 and u wanted to turn it to 0 you would have to hit the volume down 25 seperate times. as compared to the remote that came with the tv you can just hold the volume down button. Is there an unpublished code or a fix to this? it is really annoying.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes, thats how mine performs. I agree its not perfect but if you want to Mute the volume you can press MUTE (Tounge in cheek, dont take offence). I too would be interested in a 'one press' option..


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

on unrelated topic, I'm looking at buying the samsung - any opinions/recommendations/regrets???


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Get a learning remote


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

sanjose_mike said:


> has anyone noticed with the new samsung lcd, if you program your tivo remote to it, you can only change the volume one click at a time. For example if the tv was at volume +25 and u wanted to turn it to 0 you would have to hit the volume down 25 seperate times. as compared to the remote that came with the tv you can just hold the volume down button. Is there an unpublished code or a fix to this? it is really annoying.


Yes, this is very common with samsung tv's and oem & universal remotes. They're using the wrong protocol, at one time it was the right protocol but samsung changed it. In newer tivo remotes over here, there is now a corrected code with right protocol, the code is 0306.


----------



## gsblues (Jan 3, 2006)

i just bought a samsung LN S3252D and i am waiting for directv to send and install their hd dvr box. in the mean time i am using a 2.5 - 3 y/o phillips directv dvr. i just tried 0320 and 0362 then a bunch of the codes they suggest; nothing worked. anybody got an idea?


----------



## starbar77 (Feb 10, 2007)

alextegg said:


> on unrelated topic, I'm looking at buying the samsung - any opinions/recommendations/regrets???


i have the LE32R74BDX. i find it fine, the speakers are the only drawback, never seems to be loud enough or clear enough on the speech.
using the internal tuner seems to result in a better picture than a sky/freeview box through the RGB scart but i do have a stonking aerial reception.

hope this helps


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Thanks, have since decided to future proof a bit with 1080p, and gone for the Sony 40w2000. Also had a much superior picture to the Samsung when compared side by side, albeit at 60% more cost!


----------

